# ROTHERHAM dog walker and pet minding service



## fortheloveofpets00 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Im new to PetForums and thought I would advertise my services on here. Had a quick gander through some threads and it is a great place to find advice from experience folk..why it has taken so long to find this form I don't know lol.. anyway here are the details:

For the love of pets Rotherham

We offer solo walks/pack walks
puppy visits (toileting short walk feed and play)
pet taxi for those trips to the vets/groomers
Small pet care (fussing feeding etc in your home whilst away)

Fully Insured and CRB check for your peace of mind We offer solo walks/pack walks

contact 07808089576
facebook/fortheloveofpets00
www.fortheloveofpets00.co.uk


----------

